# t-8 lighting question over a 55 gallon tank.



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

One of those fixtures with some 6500k t12's would probly work out just fine.


----------



## Vidivici21 (Oct 24, 2011)

are t12s better at lighting things then t8s?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Depends on how you mount the fixture
I prefer T8 over T12
Currently using 4x32WT8 mounted 6½” above the tank.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Lighting Question*



Vidivici21 said:


> Was just curious on how t8 lights i could put over my 55 gallon tank without needing Co2 or ferts. I have a fairly heavy fish bio load.
> 
> For example would 4 t8 32 watt bulbs. (aka 2 shop lights each carrying 2 bulbs) Give me to much light?


Hello Vid...

If you keep plants that need low to moderate light, then a couple of 48 inch, 32 watt, 6500K, T8s would be fine and for low to medium light plants, you don't need CO2. If you increase the lighting, then CO2 will be needed.

I keep several 55 G tanks and use two 48 inch, T5, 28 watt, 10,000K bulbs. I keep low to moderate light plants and they grow a little slower, but they're healthy.

The fish will provide the bulk nutrients, but you'll need to dose the "trace elements" weekly. You can get those from a commercial source in dry, liquids, granules or tablets.

B


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

How many bulbs you need depends on how good the reflectors are for the bulbs. If this is a typical old style shop light, with no reflectors, you might need 4 bulbs maximum. But, if it is the newer "diamond plate" shop lights from Home Depot, you might need only 2 bulbs, and still have to raise the light 8-10 inches above the top of the tank. Reflectors make a big difference. See http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I use 2 of the 2-bulb shop lights (T-8, 32 watts each bulb) over a 2' tall tank (72 gallon bowfront) and it gets a little direct sun. That is good light, right at the edge of needing CO2. 
Next project: Better reflectors!


----------



## mikinct2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hoppy said:


> How many bulbs you need depends on how good the reflectors are for the bulbs. If this is a typical old style shop light, with no reflectors, you might need 4 bulbs maximum. But, if it is the newer "diamond plate" shop lights from Home Depot, you might need only 2 bulbs, and still have to raise the light 8-10 inches above the top of the tank. Reflectors make a big difference. See Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts - The Planted Tank Forum


I'm new to keeping planted tanks & what I experienced using Shop Lights is when keeping low light plants:

a) When I use two T12 6,500k 40 watt bulbs on my 55gal I'm not getting any pearling from the plants.

b) When I used one T12 6,500k 40 watt 48" WITH one older T8 32 watt 3,500-4,100k bulb all of a sudden majority of my plants 
start to pearl. 

I Googled about it & found out that Plants like orange/red wave lengths to grow better. Older T12-T8 using "cool white" bulbs seem to help make my plants in the tank pearl better that using just two T12s 6500k 40 watts etc.

Would having two T12s 6500 40 watt & two T8 5,000k 32 watts over a 55 gallon 18" tall tank be considered LOW, MEDIUM or HIGH LIGHT?

I'm also using DIY C02

Plants seem fine, they're pearling, look healthy, starting to get green algae on wood, rocks and sand. When that happens
does that mean I don't have adequate lighting or don't need DIY C02?


----------

